# Portage niet echt up2date

## RickDB

Ik merk nu bij gentoo dat er vaak bij sommige proggie's nog oude versies van zijn.

Bv: alsa(driver lib utils) allemaal nog 0.9rc2 terwijl 0.9rc6 al een tijdje uit is, en kopete 0.5 duurde  zelfs 5/6 dagen voordat ie eindelijke in de portage zat.

Maar bv: kde3.1rc1/2/3 werd supersnel weer geupped(voordat het op kde.org stond).

Hoe komt dit precies dit is toch gewoon een kwestie van uppen na alle servers right?

Voor de rest vind ik gentoo echt perfect, super stabiel en emerge system is echt stukken beter(geen rpm hell meer)

Alleen is het nogal jammer dat de portage te traag naar mijn mening geupdate word.

----------

## kraaij

Hoi,

het is maar wat je snel of traag vindt. Ik denk dat gentoo het snelst is van allemaal. 5 of 6 dagen voordat kopete in portage zit, vind ik weinig. Het hangt natuurlijk af van _iemand_ die de ebuild moet updaten. Waarom pas je zelf niet de ebuild van bijvoorbeeld alsa aan, aan de nieuwste release? Zo komen we allemaal tegelijk verder. Is niet zo heel moeilijk..... 

Het schiet mij trouwens te binnen dat je tegenwoordig ook unstable/stable gentoo hebt. Welke van de twee heb jij?

Groeten,

Anton.

----------

## RickDB

Ik draai alles op stable(gentoo1.4rc1),  ik draai sommige proggie's(kopete kde3.1rc3) op unstable maar dat komt omdat kopete daarin veel extra's heeft en kde 3.1 er veeeeel mooier uit ziet.

Hoe kan ik zo'n ebuid eigenlijk aanpassen, moet ik die dan bv uppen naar een server?

Nieuwe ebuilds maken lijkt me wel lachen, hebben jullie ook gelijk de nieuwste versies enzo.

----------

## AlterEgo

het is heel simpel: er staat een guide in de docs op gentoo.org (die lijkt nu down) over het maken van ebuilds.

Als het gaat over het maken van een ebuild voor alleen een nieuwe versie van een programma is dit wel een leuke truc:

(voorbeeld)

cp /usr/portage/program-1.1 /usr/portage/program-1.2

ebuild /usr/portage/program-1.2 digest

emerge /usr/portage/program-1.2

[edit] Dank je Rroet: er zat inderdaad een foute typo in  :Smile: Last edited by AlterEgo on Fri Nov 29, 2002 10:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rroet

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

> het is heel simpel: er staat een guide in de docs op gentoo.org (die lijkt nu down) over het maken van ebuilds.
> 
> Als het gaat over het maken van een ebuild voor alleen een nieuwe versie van een programma is dit wel een leuke truc:
> 
> (voorbeeld)
> ...

 

cp /usr/portage/program-1.1 /usr/portage/program-1.2

ebuild /usr/portage/program-1.2 digest

emerge /usr/portage/program-1.2

----------

## kraaij

Je kunt je eigen ebuild geloof ik stoppen in de PORTAGE_OVERLAY dir. Dat zijn je eigen local ebuilds. Portage houdt ze dan apart van zijn eigen ebuilds die gedelete worden zodra je emerge rsync doet. 

Ik pas gewoon een oude ebuild aan om de nieuwste versie dan te downloaden. Als je denkt dat je andere mensen ermee kunt helpen zou ik hem submitten als ebuild. Dat staat in de docs zoals hierboven al gezegd. 

Succes, en ik ben benieuwd naar je eerste ebuild  :Smile: 

Groeten,

Anton.

----------

## RickDB

Ok allemaal bedankt voor de info, ik ga dit zo effe allemaal uitproberen  :Smile: 

Gentoo.org doet het gelukkig weer dus nou kan ik eindelijk die howto lezen.   

Heb net effe mijn eerst ebuild gemaakt, de vanilla sources 2.4.20 stond nog niet in de portage.

Hier staat ie: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11364 (nog een paar typo's maar ja)

Hmm ik weet toch zeker dat ik enters in die text gedaan had, nu staat er een hele rij tekst   :Embarassed: 

----------

## foser

Als je een ebuild submit, submit dan niet een version bump (wat hierboven dus gedaan wordt) maar check ook echt de deps en versies daarvan en alles. Gebumpte ebuilds zijn irri, vraag dan gewoon een enhancement request aan zonder ebuild want dan hoeft er iig niet naar een slechte bump gekeken te worden.

----------

## kraaij

 *foser wrote:*   

> Als je een ebuild submit, submit dan niet een version bump

 

Ik neem aan dat als je weet dat de deps enzo kloppen dat je wel gewoon even de ebuild kan aanpassen. Afhankelijk van het proggie veranderen die deps namelijk niet zo veel (lijkt mij). 

 :Smile: 

Groeten en prettig weekend,

Anton.

----------

## RickDB

He kan ik eigenlijk de dep's checken?

Want ik had hem zelfs eerst gechecked en het werkte gewoon, maar dat verschilt natuurlijk per pc(andere proggie's enzo)  :Smile: 

----------

## biroed

 *RickDB wrote:*   

> Ok allemaal bedankt voor de info, ik ga dit zo effe allemaal uitproberen 
> 
> Gentoo.org doet het gelukkig weer dus nou kan ik eindelijk die howto lezen.   
> 
> Heb net effe mijn eerst ebuild gemaakt, de vanilla sources 2.4.20 stond nog niet in de portage.
> ...

 

Aangezien jij met 2.4.20 bezig ben ff een bug rapportje.

In file /usr/src/linux-2.4.20/drivers/char/Config.in staat in regel 152 denk ik een bugje.

```
if [ "$CONFIG_PPC64" ]; then 

   bool ' pSeries Hypervisor Virtual Console support' CONFIG_HVC_CONSOLE

fi
```

Dat moet iets zijn als

```
if [ "$CONFIG_PPC64" != "n" ]; then 

   bool ' pSeries Hypervisor Virtual Console support' CONFIG_HVC_CONSOLE

fi    --> (of [ "$CONFIG_PPC64" = "y" ]) 
```

Het viel mij op dat kde mijn kernel niet kon lezen vanuit het Control center, en gaf dit als bug aan.

Na de aanpassing werkte het wel, alleen kan ik niet bepalen of dit echt oke is  :Confused:  [/code]

----------

## RickDB

Mooi hopelijk fixed dit het module probleem(alhoewel config.in als een make menuconfig optie uitziet), ik doe namelijk een emerge nvidia-kernel en emerge nvidia-glx maar de modules kunnen helemaal niet geladen worden met modprobe of insmod.

En lsmod zegt dat er geen geladen modules zijn   :Question: 

Kan misschien komen doordat ik ook de gentoo-sources erbij draai(kijken welke sneller enzo is) maar blijft fuck zonder X   :Confused: 

----------

## H-Pi

 *RickDB wrote:*   

> Mooi hopelijk fixed dit het module probleem(alhoewel config.in als een make menuconfig optie uitziet), ik doe namelijk een emerge nvidia-kernel en emerge nvidia-glx maar de modules kunnen helemaal niet geladen worden met modprobe of insmod.
> 
> En lsmod zegt dat er geen geladen modules zijn  
> 
> Kan misschien komen doordat ik ook de gentoo-sources erbij draai(kijken welke sneller enzo is) maar blijft fuck zonder X  

 

gebruik je stable of unstable, ik heb de 'unstable' nvidia-kernel ge emerged en die zegt als die klaar is:

 * If you are not using devfs, loading the module automatically at

 * boot up, you need to add "nvidia" to your /etc/modules.autoload.

 * Please note that the driver name changed from "NVdriver"

 * to "nvidia.o".

(ik gebruik overigens ook altijd al de gentoo-sources (nu 4.2.19-r10) , nooit problemen mee gehad)

----------

## biroed

 *H-Pi wrote:*   

>  *RickDB wrote:*   Mooi hopelijk fixed dit het module probleem(alhoewel config.in als een make menuconfig optie uitziet), ik doe namelijk een emerge nvidia-kernel en emerge nvidia-glx maar de modules kunnen helemaal niet geladen worden met modprobe of insmod.
> 
> En lsmod zegt dat er geen geladen modules zijn  
> 
> Kan misschien komen doordat ik ook de gentoo-sources erbij draai(kijken welke sneller enzo is) maar blijft fuck zonder X   
> ...

 

Dat zou een probleem geven als je geen DEVFS gebruikt, met Gentoo gebruik je die normaal gesproken wel dus zouden de drivers geladen moeten worden.Als je ze tenminste na het compilen van je kernel emerged.

Ik had een vreemd probleem met de vanilla-sources dat de hid modules handmatig geladen moesten worden, modules-autoload gaf hier een error .Als ik dan insmod hid uitvoerde werden deze keurig geladen.  :Confused: 

----------

